# Hydro balls/ drainage/ substrate



## Forlon Fate (Dec 30, 2011)

Hi guys, a few weeks ago I purchased an exo terra large x tall terrarium. I've spent the last few weeks researching what I could house in it. I've gone from crested geckos to day geckos to chameleons, weighing up the pros and cons of each. I knew I wanted a substrate so chameleons are prob out of the question. I researched and found that I need a drainage layer, so I bought some hydro balls, some plastic mesh to separate it from the substrate, some substrate and some moss to finish it off. I've got my tank setup and spent a lot of money. The next thing I know, people are telling me that I need to drill holes in my Exo terra terrarium to allow the water to drain. Is this true? If so what is the point in the hydro balls? Why has no said anything about drilling holes until now? And what exactly is the point in these exo terra tanks if you have to drill holes? Surely they should come with holes already drilled!


----------



## bash_on_recce (Jul 31, 2011)

You don't need to drill any holes, which numpty has told you that? :lol2:

I've got a 90x45x90 planted with bioactive substrate with a pair of _P.grandis _in it, you just have to watch that your drainage layer doesn't get too full with water, its best to put something in so you can siphon any out if it does.

I have all my phibs and lizards (hoping to get all my snakes sorted out too) with natural set ups, and the _P.grandis_ is the only species I have had trouble with too much water getting into the drainage layer.


----------



## jarich (Mar 23, 2012)

Yep, as bash_on_recce said, there is no need to drill any holes. Just make sure you dont over water. The drainage gives you the ability to water the first few times and see what is good. If you water it and it ends up being a lot of water in the bottom drainage layer, then next time dont put as much water in. If you are worried about it, you can add an extra thick drainage layer just in case.


----------



## Forlon Fate (Dec 30, 2011)

Thanks guys, a few people have suggested I drill holes. I thought it was unnecessary, so could I use some plastic tubing or something to siphon the water out if it built up too much? I'm planning on getting a mist system so there could potentially be a lot of water in there.


----------



## Mal (Jul 22, 2007)

If you have sufficient depth of hydro balls and substrate you should be able to gauge your misting so that the humidity remains spot on and the substrate damp. You will loose a lot of the water through evaporation especially if using a heat source. As you say, you can always syphon off a bit of water if the drainage layer does become over full. I certainly wouldnt attempt to drill a hole in the bottom of an exo. I struggle drilling holes in RUBs without cracking them. Im sure if I attempted to drill a hole in the glass bottom of an exo I would make a right mess of it to the extent of needing a new tank.


----------



## Forlon Fate (Dec 30, 2011)

Cheers guys, I'll add more hydro balls as I have a spare bag, then put my substrate back in. Going to run the setup for a few weeks before I purchase a rep anyway so I can monitor it.

Thanks again


----------



## Mal (Jul 22, 2007)

If your doing that, get a bit of tubing and stick one end amongst the hydro balls and the other end hidden away at the back of the viv above the substrate. Then if your drainage layer is overfilled with water you can aspirate or syphon it off.


_Posted from Reptileforums.co.uk App for Android_


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

As above really, you generally want about 2 inches of hydroballs, then a membrane then your soil. No need to drills holes or anything. about once every 6-12 months i remove excess water, for this i just use a turkey baster - i make a hole in the corner and then just remove the water. But you can use a syphon, pump, or a drainage hole if you want to go down the route. 

Jay


----------



## joe1981 (Dec 14, 2012)

Spikebrit said:


> As above really, you generally want about 2 inches of hydroballs, then a membrane then your soil. No need to drills holes or anything. about once every 6-12 months i remove excess water, for this i just use a turkey baster - i make a hole in the corner and then just remove the water. But you can use a syphon, pump, or a drainage hole if you want to go down the route.
> 
> Jay


As Jay said mate, i use a turkey baster which is less than ideal but better than me making a hole in the glass lol. Next time i'm taking the false floor route and a small pump. You can always see the build up through the hydroballs and to be honest it's not that big a deal to syphone it out just makes a little mess every 2 or 3 months.


----------



## ayrshire bob (Oct 24, 2012)

Mal said:


> If you have sufficient depth of hydro balls and substrate you should be able to gauge your misting so that the humidity remains spot on and the substrate damp. You will loose a lot of the water through evaporation especially if using a heat source. As you say, you can always syphon off a bit of water if the drainage layer does become over full. I certainly wouldnt attempt to drill a hole in the bottom of an exo. I struggle drilling holes in RUBs without cracking them. Im sure if I attempted to drill a hole in the glass bottom of an exo I would make a right mess of it to the extent of needing a new tank.


I think that with the correct equipment you could do it without problems. Would need a diamond drill bit but these are pretty damn expensive so I think the turkey baster might be the better solution :lol2:


----------



## Mal (Jul 22, 2007)

I dont buy the Missus diamonds nevermind for the rep equipment. Come to think of it, I do have a very special little gecko and if she produces what I hope she will...I might treat her !!!



_Posted from Reptileforums.co.uk App for Android_


----------



## ayrshire bob (Oct 24, 2012)

Mal said:


> I dont buy the Missus diamonds nevermind for the rep equipment. Come to think of it, I do have a very special little gecko and if she produces what I hope she will...I might treat her !!!


My girlfriend got really excited when she saw me type diamond into google lol was bit disappointed drill bit followed it :devil:


----------

